# What do you use on your engine???



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Use all yamaha oem parts, no aftermarket stuff. Fluah it after every use, grease fittings occasionally and spray under the hood with crc 656 liberally. And maybe run yamaha ring free in the fuel, thats about it


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

^ the man has spoken 


[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Use all yamaha oem parts, no aftermarket stuff. Fluah it after every use, grease fittings occasionally and spray under the hood with crc 656 liberally. And maybe run yamaha ring free in the fuel, thats about it


Thanks a lot for the info!! When searching Yamaha ring free, I noticed there is also ring free plus... Is the plus version just as suitable as the regular ring free? Also, in reference to grease, is there a marine grade grease that I should be looking for or just a generic grease will work? Thanks again for the response!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Use all yamaha oem parts, no aftermarket stuff. Fluah it after every use, grease fittings occasionally and spray under the hood with crc 656 liberally. And maybe run yamaha ring free in the fuel, thats about it


X2.

I'm a big fan of Salt-Away every couple of uses…run it thru a warm engine and then the rest gets sprayed on the aluminum trailer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

And keep ethanol away from it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > Use all yamaha oem parts, no aftermarket stuff. Fluah it after every use, grease fittings occasionally and spray under the hood with crc 656 liberally. And maybe run yamaha ring free in the fuel, thats about it
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info!! When searching Yamaha ring free, I noticed there is also ring free plus... Is the plus version just as suitable as the regular ring free? Also, in reference to grease, is there a marine grade grease that I should be looking for or just a generic grease will work? Thanks again for the response!!


Either ring free is fine, the plus is more designed for ethanol fuel.
i actually perfer either mercury 2-4-c, or the blue stuff from evinurude as far as grease goes. But anything is better than nothing


----------

